# Weekly competition 2008-44



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F D L' D' F' D2 B2 L' U F U' R' F' L' U2 L U2 F2 D2 L B L2 D2 F2 R2
*2. *B' R2 B D2 F U' L F' D2 L2 D' R' B D' B D R' F2 U L F' R2 D' F' U
*3. *B' U' L2 U' F L' B' D2 F2 D' B' R U2 B2 U R F' U2 R' D F2 L2 U2 R' U
*4. *R B2 R2 F' D R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F' R' F' L D2 L' D' L F2 R U' R2 F U
*5. *B R2 B2 U2 L D' F D B' D' L B D2 F2 U2 L B2 L B2 U B L' F L' B'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L' U' B' D' R F' L U2 F D2 F (20f)
*2. *L2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 L F2 L R2 U2 B' L D2 L B2 L' F' U L2 U' (21f)
*3. *L' B2 D2 B2 L F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' F U F2 L' U R' F' R (21f)
*4. *D' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' L2 U' L F2 L' B L' U2 F2 L F' U' (21f)
*5. *F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D R F U B' F2 L2 F' D B2 L (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw U2 Fw' F2 R2 B2 Fw F' L2 Rw R2 F' U L' Rw2 U L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw' R B2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U L' D Uw' F' D' R2 D Uw U2 B D U
*2. *B L' D Uw' U2 Rw' Uw L Rw Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 Rw' R B' Fw2 F L' Uw' U Fw F2 L Rw' F Rw2 D2 U2 B' Fw' F Rw B L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2
*3. *B' U' B R D U2 L' Rw B2 F D Uw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw Uw' R D L D' B' Fw' F Uw2 L2 Rw' B Fw' F D Fw D B' Uw2 F D' B2 F' Rw2
*4. *D U' B Rw2 R' F' L D' U2 B' D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R2 B' Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw' F L2 Rw B2 Fw D B2 D B Fw' Rw2 U B2 D Fw F D2 Rw2 R2
*5. *D' L' D' R' D' Uw U Rw2 Uw R D' U' Rw Uw' U' B2 Uw2 U2 B Fw' F Uw' L2 Rw' R' B' Uw R B2 Fw' R' D' L Rw Fw2 R2 U2 Rw Uw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw Dw2 F R F Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw' U' B' Rw B' F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R' B F' R' B2 Fw Lw Uw' L2 D' Fw' D2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Uw U F D2 Uw' U F D Lw2 Dw2 Bw' F Rw' U2 Rw U' Fw' Rw' D R2 B2 Dw' F D Dw'
*2. *U Lw' B Dw' U Bw2 Fw' Uw Fw' L' Fw' R F2 Lw Dw' Uw Bw2 D F Lw2 Fw' F2 D' B Rw D' Uw' Lw' Bw Fw F' Uw' L2 Lw' Rw' R2 D Dw B2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 R2 B L' Rw2 B Fw2 F Dw Lw R B2 Fw' D B' L2 Lw' R' Dw'
*3. *Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B R2 B' L2 Rw R2 Dw' B F2 Rw2 Bw Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw' B2 Bw F' U' F Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw Uw' U2 L2 D' B2 D' Bw' Dw' L2 Bw D Dw Lw' U2 L Dw2 Lw Rw' R2 D' U Bw' Lw Bw2 Fw2 L Lw R2 Bw Fw2
*4. *U Bw' Uw' L Bw' Rw R' Bw' Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 Fw D Uw Bw Fw F2 L' Lw R' D' Uw' Bw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Bw Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw B' Dw2 Bw Dw Fw2 L2 B F Uw B R' Uw2 B Fw F' L Lw' Rw R2 F' D' Uw F2 Rw D Lw2 Rw' R
*5. *Bw2 Lw R2 Fw2 F' Lw2 B' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 F' Dw Lw2 U2 B' Fw' R' Dw' B2 Bw' Fw' F2 Rw2 R' B Bw' Fw' F' Lw2 D' Dw' B2 Bw' Fw F D' U Fw' F2 R' D U2 Rw2 Dw' B Bw' F L R2 B D2 B Bw Fw D' Dw' Uw2 U F' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2F' F2 3U 2U' L' B 3F U' B2 2L 2R2 F' 2U2 2R' D' 2B2 D' F D2 2B' U 2F' 2D 2L' 2B' 2D 2B' 2F 2L2 3F2 3U' 2U2 2F L2 2L2 2R2 2D 2U' 3F L2 2L 2R2 R 3F2 F' L2 2R2 B 3F2 F2 U2 2L2 3U B' 2L2 2D 2R' 2D' 2U2 L2 R 2D2 B 2D' 3F 2F 2D2 L2 2R' 2U2 L' 2B 3F F' L 2R2 F' U' 3R2
*2. *2F' L F2 L' 3R R' 2U2 B F2 2L' B' 2B 3F2 2F2 F' 2U U2 F' U' B' 3R2 B 2D2 B' R' B' R' 2U' 3R2 2R2 3U' 3R2 B2 D2 2F2 R 3U 3R 3F' 3U' 2L' 3R2 R2 B2 2U2 R2 D 2U2 F' 3R D2 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2U' 3R2 3U U' 3R 2D2 3U 2U2 2F2 2U' U' L' 2L 2U2 L' D' R2 B2 2U 2L R2
*3. *3R 3F 2D U' R' 3F' L2 2R' 2U L' D2 2B2 3F' F' 2R 2B 2U 3R 2U' 3R' 2B 2F' F2 2R 3F2 L 2B2 2U F D' 2D 3U' U2 2R 3F F' 2U' U2 2F' F' 3R 2R 2B2 2R' B2 D2 L' 2U2 U2 B' R' 2D 2L 3F L2 2L2 2D' L D' 2L' D2 3U' 3F2 2F' 3U' 3F' 2R2 R2 3U 2U2 U' L 2L2 B U 2B' L2 2R F2 3U
*4. *L' U2 2B F' D' 3R' 2R 3F2 L2 3U2 2U2 U' B' 3U L' 2L' R 2F F2 2D' 2U 2L 2R B2 3U 2U' R2 D2 2B' 2U U2 2L' 3F 3R R2 2D 3U' 2U2 2B R' B' L' 3R2 R U2 2L' 3R2 2U2 3R' 2B2 2R' R 2U2 U' 3F2 D U2 F' 3U2 B2 R F' D' 3R2 2B2 3F L R D' 2D2 3U U 3R2 2U2 3F' U' B 3F' F2 U2
*5. *2D 3U L B' 3R' F R' F2 2L' R' 2U2 3F2 R2 3U' L2 2R 2D' 3R' 2B2 U' 2L D2 2L R B 2D2 F 3R 2F 2L2 3U 2B2 2F2 2L 2B' 3F D' 3R R' 2F' F 3U 2R' D2 R' F' D2 3U 2U2 U' 2F2 3R2 2F2 F2 L2 2L 2B D' 2D 3U2 2U' U 3R2 3U2 U 2R 2B' 2F 2D' U' 2R2 3U 2U' L' 3R' 2R' 2B 2R' R' 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3U 3L 3F 3U 3F' 2L2 2U2 U2 2B' 3U 3F' 2F' 2L2 2R' R D 2L2 B 2F2 L' 2L' 3B2 3U' 3L' 3F 2F2 F' 2L' R 2B 3R' R' B' 3B L F L 2L' 2R' R2 3U 2U U2 2R2 3B2 3U 3R' B' 3B 3D R 3U' 2L 2R 3F 3L2 D2 L2 3L' 2R' D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 R 2F 3D2 3L2 F2 3L2 3D' 2U' 3B L' D 3D' L 2L 3L2 B R' 2D2 2L2 R 3F2 2F2 2D 2U2 U 3F D' 2B2 2F 2D2 B' 2D 2F' 3D2 3U
*2. *L' R2 D' 3D' 3U2 U' 2L' 3L 3R 2R 3D' 2U2 U' L2 3R2 2R' 2F U 2L' R' U 2F2 3D' F2 3D2 L2 R' D2 U 2B' 2F2 3U 2L' 3L' 3F2 2D 2R2 B' 2B 3B 3F F 3R' 3B' L R' D 3U2 B2 3U2 R 2F2 D2 B' 3L' 3B 2D' 3D' 3F' 3R 2F2 2L2 3U' 3L' 3R2 3D' 2F' D' 3B2 R2 B' 2B2 2D2 3L2 3F2 F D2 2U2 U2 2B2 3F2 F2 3L' R' F' D' 2B' L 2D' B L 2R2 3B2 R2 3U U2 2F' 3U2 L 3D
*3. *2F' D 2U' 3R2 F D' 2D 2F 3R' F2 D2 2B 2F2 2D 2L 2U' U 3L' 2B F2 L 3B' 3D R2 3D2 3R' 2R R' 3D' 3U' 2U' L' 2D 3D 2U' U2 2L D2 2D 3D' 3U 2U U2 2L' 3L' U' B 3B 3R 3U2 3R 3B L2 2L 2F2 D U' 3B F' L' 3D2 2B 2L 3L2 R' 2B2 3R 2B2 2D' 2B' 2U2 2B 3F' 2R B2 3F R' 2B 3L2 R' 2B2 3F' 3U B 2L 2D2 2B2 D' 3D' 3R 2B2 2F 3L2 3U U' 3L' 2F 2D U2 2F
*4. *2D2 U 3B 2L' 2R2 2D2 2U2 3R2 3F2 L2 2L2 3U U 3B2 3L B F2 3R2 3D 3B' R 3F' R' B' 2B 3B R2 2F2 D 3D2 3U2 2U F 2D2 3F2 2F2 2L' 3D 3F 2F 3U2 B' 2B' 3B 3F 2F2 2R2 B 2B 3B F' 3L B' 2B2 3B' F2 U 2L 3B2 D' 3B' 2D' 2U L' 2U2 2B' R2 3B 3D' B D' 3B L' 3R2 2R 2D' 2U F2 3R2 3F' 3U2 3B2 3R' 2B2 3F' L2 3R B 3F' 3L B 2F' 2L' 2B' 2R' B 2B' 3F' 2R2 2F
*5. *3L 2D' U 2F' 3R D' 3D2 B2 3F2 F L' 2U' L' 3F' D B' 2D 3D 2R2 3D 2U' U' 2B' 3F2 L' 2L 3L R' D2 U2 3B' 3R' 2R' 2B2 2F2 D 2D2 3D' 2U R 2F' 3L 2B D B L F 2L2 2B2 3F' F2 3U 3B2 F2 U2 3L2 3R2 2F' L 2D' B' 3B 2R2 2U2 L' 2R' 2U' U2 2B' F2 3R2 2B' 3F2 F D' U2 L2 D' 3D2 2U2 3L2 2B F' R 2D2 R 2U 3L' R' 3D' 2B2 3R2 R2 3B2 3F' 3R D' 2B 2F2 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 B U2 L' U' R F U R' B2 U' L' B' L' U' L2 U2 B2 U' L F' L' D2
*2. *L' D L' U F2 R F' D F D F' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F' U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B
*3. *D' F2 U' R' U2 B2 L' F' L' B2 L' F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R F2 D B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F' L U' R2 D F2 R' B F2 (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L U R2 B' L B L2 F' L' R (21f)
*3. *U2 L' R' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L D' B' L' D U' R B D' L U2 F' (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F Uw2 U' R U' F U' L2 B F' L' U' L F D2 F2 R Fw' F2 L B F' R D2 B' Fw F2 Rw F L2 D Uw U' B' D2 B Fw' L Fw
*2. *Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' R Uw F2 Rw' B Fw F D2 Rw B2 R F' D' R2 Uw' U' Fw2 F' Uw2 L Rw2 R D2 L Rw R2 Uw2 F' U' L2 Rw' R2 B2 Rw B' Fw
*3. *Rw Uw' Rw' B' L2 Uw2 U2 B Fw' F2 L' F' L B2 D' B' Uw L2 Rw2 R' B' D2 Uw2 B' R2 D Rw' B2 F2 D' Uw U Rw' Uw2 U B D2 Uw U2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B Bw' U2 Rw R' Dw Uw Lw Dw U' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Lw B' Dw Lw2 Rw' R D2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw' F2 U' B D2 Uw' Lw2 R Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Bw2 Lw' B2 L' Lw' R2 U Fw2 Uw' L' Lw Rw' B Fw F Lw2 U2 Lw' Bw L'
*2. *R' B' L' Uw2 Rw' D2 R2 Uw Bw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw F D2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 D' L2 Rw B L R' D' Dw2 Uw' U L2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Lw' Rw R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Dw U Rw Uw2 U2 B' L Rw Dw' Uw2 B Bw Lw Uw' L Dw' Rw2 U2 Rw'
*3. *B U2 R' B Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw Rw R' Dw Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Lw' B Fw F Uw' Fw R F2 Lw' Rw2 R U2 L' Lw' R2 Bw' Lw' D2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw Fw' Uw2 Lw' R2 B Fw F2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw D2 Dw L' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw F' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B 3F 2F' D 3R' 2R2 B 2L2 D 2D 2U' U L 2L' R 3U 2U2 2F' L2 2L' 2R' R2 2U' U' L' 3R B2 2L R D2 2U2 U' 2R' 3F' 2D' 2R R2 2D' 2B2 L 2L2 2U2 U' B L' 3U2 U2 3F2 L' 3R B' 2D' 2B2 2R' 2B' 3F2 3U 2L 2R R2 F' 2U2 B' 2B2 F 2U2 U' 2B 2L 2B2 2R R2 U L' 2F L2 R 2D 3U' 2U'
*2. *F2 2R' 2U' R2 U2 2R R2 3F' 2D 2U' R' 2U 2B2 F' D2 3U' L R 2D' 2B2 3R' F' D 2U U' 2B F R' B' D' 2B F2 2U' 2B' L2 3R2 D' 3F' D2 2D 2U 2F2 2D2 2F 3U' B 2F' 2U' U B2 2U L2 F' 3U 2L' 2D2 3U 2R D' 2U2 U' 3R U' 2B 2D' 2L' 3R2 R 2U' 2R2 R 2F' L2 U B2 2F 3U' 3F U' R
*3. *2L 3U2 3R' F2 R2 3F' 2U' 2L' 2R 3F2 2F' D2 3R' R B' 3R2 D 2D' L' 3R 2R R2 2D2 3F 2F L2 3F' 3R D' 2U' 2F F2 L 3R2 2R2 2F2 F 2D2 2B' F' D 3U B 2B' 3F2 2F2 L 2L' 3U2 3R 2U' 2L2 D 2D' U' 2F2 R 2U' U2 2B D' 3U2 2U' 3F U L 2R2 2D2 2R B 2D' 2U' 2F2 L 2L2 2B 2U L' 3R U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B2 D L2 3U' 3L U F2 2D2 U' 2R2 3U2 2B L' 3L2 B2 F 3U2 3R' 2B2 2R' 2U2 2F2 2R2 B' D' L' 3D2 F U2 L' 3D' 2U U' 3R 3F' 3D 3R' 2R' B2 F 3R2 2U 2B' 3D U2 B L2 2R 3D 2U F' 3R' R D' U F2 2L2 3R' R2 3D 3R' 2D' 3U L' 3R' R' 2B' 2F2 3D2 3U 3R 3U 3R R2 3F2 2F2 2U' 2L2 U' 2L 3F2 2F L D L2 R D2 3D' U2 R 2F' 2R2 F' D2 L' 2D2 L2 3D' 2U' 3B'
*2. *2D' 3L2 2B 3D L' 2L2 3R2 2R 2D2 F D2 3U2 R2 3B' 3R2 2B2 F 2D' 2F2 3L 3F' 3L2 B2 2L' 3D 2L' 3R' R 3F' 2F2 2D 2L2 3R 2U2 B' F 2U U R' 3B2 3D' L2 2L 3R2 2R B2 L' 3L 3R 3F2 2L2 R 3F' F2 3U' B' 2R' 2B' 3D' 2U2 B2 2B' 2F' F 2R2 B' L' R' 2D 2U 2B2 3U' 2U L 3R 3D' 2F2 2U 3L 3D' 2L' D2 2B' 3L' B' 3F2 2F F 3L' U' F2 L' 2R2 3D2 3B' 3F 2F' 3D2 3U2 2U'
*3. *B2 3R 2R B2 2F' R' 2U' 3B2 2F2 F 3U2 R' U' 2R' R 3U' 3B' 2F' D2 3D2 3U2 3L2 2F' 2U B' 2F2 2L2 2R2 F' 2U' L' R 3B' 2U 2R2 F' L R2 F' R2 3B' D' R' 3U' 2B' 3L2 2B2 2L 3L 3B 3U 2L2 2F2 2D 3L2 2F2 3L2 3B' 2F' F L2 3R2 3B2 3D2 3U U 2F2 D2 2U' U' 2L2 3D' R' 2U 3B2 3R' 3D B2 3F2 F2 L2 3R' 2R 2U B U2 3F 2D2 3D' B' 3F' 2F 3R' R2 2F2 D' 3L' 3U' 2B2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B D F U' B' R F L2 F' (21f)
*2. *D F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' D' B L R' U' R2 D2 L2 B (21f)
*3. *D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 R2 D F' R U' B' L' F2 L2 U F' R' F' (21f)
*4. *L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 U2 L B L2 U B' (21f)
*5. *R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R' D2 B2 D' R2 D B (21f)
*6. *R' U2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 B U' F2 L' B F U' F' D' (21f)
*7. *U' R2 D F2 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 R2 U R F R D' F' U R2 D2 F' (21f)
*8. *U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B D' F' D R B2 D' L2 R' U (21f)
*9. *R' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R F' D' U B F U B L2 (21f)
*10. *L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' L' F D' B' U R2 (21f)
*11. *D2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R U' L B2 R B' F' U2 R F' R (21f)
*12. *L2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 R' D B L2 F D L' B2 U2 R U' (21f)
*13. *B L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 L' U L' U' B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 (21f)
*14. *R' U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D' B' D' U' B' U2 L' U L' (20f)
*15. *U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R' U B' L' F U2 L2 B2 F' U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B R2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 R2 D' L2 B' U' L' D' B' U' R U2 F' (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 F U' B2 F2 (21f)
*3. *L B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' B' R B U B L D' L' B2 L2 B' (18f)
*4. *L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 L F' D' R2 D2 R' B D U2 R U (21f)
*5. *D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B D' L2 D' R B' L D' L2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' U2 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R' U2 L' B L' D2 F2 L B2 D' R' F (20f)
*2. *B2 L' R' B2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' R D' B L' B F' L2 B' R (21f)
*3. *R B2 L D2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R B L' F' L2 F D L' D2 U L' U2 (21f)
*4. *R' F2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R B' U' B2 R U L2 B2 D2 U2 (18f)
*5. *U' R2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R D B2 U2 B' R B D' L2 B' D2 U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R D' F2 U F L2 D' R' F U2 F (21f)
*2. *L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B R2 U' F2 R' B2 L F' L2 U' B R (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 R F' R B F L' D R B R2 B F2 (21f)
*4. *F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D' B' D' B' D L' R B2 U2 (21f)
*5. *F' D2 R2 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' D F2 R2 D' B' F' R (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D F' D2 L F D R' F' D' U B F (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L' Rw F2 Uw' B' Uw2 U L2 Rw' D F2 D L' R Fw F Uw2 B Uw L' D2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R U' Fw2 F Rw R' Uw' B F' L' D' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 B D F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' D' F U2 B2 D2 L' U2 F U L2 U2 L'
*3. *U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D' F2 R U F D' F2 D F (21f)
*4. *B' Fw F' R2 U B' L' B' L2 Uw' B Fw' R' Uw' R D Rw D' Uw2 U R B' L' Rw' R2 F' Rw B' D2 Uw' U Fw L2 B D' Fw2 F' Rw' F2 Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' B' R2 U' B R B' L D' F U F R' B2 R' F2 R2 B' R2 F U R B' U
*3. *B2 F2 D2 L R D2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 F' D' U L2 B F2 L U2 (20f)
*4. *Fw L' D B2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D' L2 R U2 L Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw Fw Uw U' R D2 U L2 Rw Fw' F2 D2 L R Uw Fw F2 Rw' B F D'
*5. *B' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw R2 Dw' Fw F2 U' L' Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw D2 Dw' Uw' L Lw D B Fw' Dw' L' D2 Dw Uw2 Rw R' B Dw2 R Bw2 L Lw R2 U F D' R2 D R U Bw R2 Fw' D' Dw' Rw Uw U2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' R' D2 B' D' R B2 R' B' R F2 D' R' U2 R2 F' U F U B R' U2 F2
*3. *D' B2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' L U' B2 L2 B L' R' D2 F (21f)
*4. *R B2 Fw2 U R' Uw' U' B F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw F U' R U2 Rw U2 R D' Uw U' B2 U2 B' Fw F L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw R Fw2 L' R F2 R2 F'
*5. *R' F' Dw2 U2 L2 F Dw2 Bw' L' Lw2 Rw' F' Lw' F D' Lw Rw B' Bw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 Rw Fw' F' Lw D2 B Fw' Uw B' R Fw F D2 Bw' L Lw Bw D2 U Rw' D2 Dw Uw B' Bw' Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw' F' R Bw Dw B' F' Lw2 D U
*6. *B 2F2 D' L2 2L 2R2 R2 D2 3U' L 3R 2D 2U2 U' 2R' 2U 2F2 3U 2L 2D2 3R2 R2 3U' L F2 2L R' 3U2 2F2 L 2L' 2R' 2F D U R B2 3R 2D2 2L' 2R' 3F 2D2 3U L2 D 3R2 D2 2D 3U' 2U U' 3F2 F2 L D2 2L' 3R 2R R2 2D2 U' R 3F 2D2 2U2 R 2B2 2R2 F L2 R2 B L2 R' D 3F 3U' L 3R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *L U B' D2 B2 R D2 B' U B' L' B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F' D R U F2 L' D2 B'
*3. *L B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D F U' B2 R' U' L R2 B F' R2 (21f)
*4. *D2 Uw' R2 U2 L Uw' Fw' U2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U Fw D' Uw F2 L Rw' D B D Uw2 U' B Uw2 B2 R' D2 F D2 Fw' D' Uw2
*5. *Dw' Rw' Bw' F' Dw B2 Fw2 D2 Dw L2 Lw' D2 B Bw2 Fw F2 D Lw D' Fw Uw L2 Rw' Uw Rw Dw2 R' Dw2 L Rw' F2 Uw R Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw Dw2 U Fw U L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F' L' Rw' B Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 R U2 Lw' D2 Dw U Lw'
*6. *3F' D 3R' R2 B' 2U 3R' 2R2 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 2U2 3F2 2D' 2B' 2L 3F' D 2R' R' F L' 2L2 D 2L' 2F2 2D L' 2U2 U 2B2 F 3U' U' 3R' 2F2 2L2 R' F 2R U2 2F' R' 2D2 2B2 D 3U2 2U B2 D' 2D 3R D' L 3R B2 3F2 F' 2D2 3U U L 2L 3R2 R' F2 L2 2U 2B2 2F' F2 D2 R2 2F2 F2 D2 2B2 L' 2R2
*7. *3R' 2U 3B' 2R' 2D2 3U 3L2 3B' D2 2F' F2 2L' B' 2L2 3L' 3R 2R' B' 2B' 2U' 2B2 2R2 2U U2 3F' 2L' 2R' 2D L 2B R' B 3D2 3L2 2D2 2F2 D' 3R 2B' 2F2 F 2L 3F F U2 2L2 3R 2F' 3R2 B' 3L2 3U B 2R R2 2D2 3R' 3D 3R2 2U2 L2 3D' 3F 2L' R2 2D 2U' U2 L' 3L 2F' F2 2U' 3L2 3F' 2F2 3L' R' 2D 2B 3D' 3U 3L' 2D2 3B 2L 2F 3D2 3U2 L 3R2 2R2 R' 3D 2U U2 L' R 3F2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r R' L B' U L B' U' L' R U' R B L R B L' B' U B' U' L' U' L' 
*2. *l' r L' U L' B' U' R' B' L U' L' R' L U' B U R B L U' L' U L R 
*3. *r b u' B U' B' U L' B R L B R U' L' R L' B L' B' L' B U L B' 
*4. *l' B L U' L' U' B U L U L R' L R L' U L R' L R' B R' B L B 
*5. *b u' L' B' L' B' L' R' L' R' U' L' R B' L' R U B' U' B' R L' U' L B 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (3,3) (-1,2) (-5,2) (-1,0) (1,5) (1,4) (-4,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,2) (4,0) (4,0) (-4,2) 
*2. *(0,0) (-3,6) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (-1,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) 
*3. *(3,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (3,2) (0,2) (2,0) (3,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (2,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (2,2)
*4. *(6,-1) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (-5,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (2,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (6,0) (2,2) (4,0) (0,2) 
*5. *(4,2) (0,6) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,1) (0,3) (6,3) (5,4) (-3,2) (0,5) (-3,0)


----------



## Faz (Oct 29, 2008)

2: 8.48, 4.75, 2.30, 5.03, 5.61 = *5.13* 3rd was too slow - lockups.
3: 15.34, 14.20, 17.20, 13.94, 12.52= *14.49* 
Good average
4: 1:12.27, 1:08.58, 1:09.33, 1:05.03, 1:16.09 = *1:10.06* 2 oll parities and 1 pll parity
5: 2:29.69, 1:57.16, 3:13.97, 2:25.08, 2:27.34 = *2:27.37* Good average except for the 3:13. First sub 2 ever!!!
3OH: 30.36, 41.97, 34.22, 43.09, 28.38 = *35.52* Bad. 
2BLD: 41.88, 43.50, 51.94 DNF = *41.88*
3BLD: DNF DNF DNF =* DNF *- hard scrambles.
2-4 relay: *1:44.05 *- bad
2-5 relay: *4:31.10* - i suck at 5x5. dp on 4x4


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 29, 2008)

2x2:8.14, 9.53, (5.20), (DNF), 9.42=9.03 average
I kno i suck.......

3x3:19.70, (23.08), 18.88, 19.27, (18.66)=19.28 AV
pretty good times. I think I am basically consistent sub 20 now.

3x3BLD: 2:36.07, 3:24.95, 3:26.21=2:36.07 
YAY, new pb. it is about 20 seconds quicker than my previous pb 

3x3 OH: (40.06), 36.17, 36.91, (32.69), 35.22= 36.10 av
yay, i think this is a new pb. nice 32 sec time. heaps of room for improvement though.

4x4:1:34.28, 1:41.41, 1:36.64, (1:33.17), (2:02.62)=1:37.44 av
Yay, another pb for this comp.
5x5: 4:33.75, 3:55.53, (3:47.83), 3:50.05, (4:54.53)=406.44 av
alright i guess.
2-4 relay:2:09.46
pretty good. 1 second of my pb.
2-5 relay:6:24.82

megaminx: (8:39.31), 6:06.14, 7:42.30, (5:57.48), 7:09.19=6:59.21 av
i have only just got my minx, i think i should get cubesmith stickers for it to b able to tell the difference a bit better.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 29, 2008)

54 minutes after arnaud? I must be losing my touch. I blame homework.

*4x4:* 1:17.56, (1:36.62) OP, 1:17.34 P, (1:03.81) O, 1:11.62 O
*avg:* 1:15.51
*comment:* third time parity has prevented me from getting a sub-1... come to think of it, my 3 fastest times are all with parity, 1:00.63 P, 1:03.81 O, 1:04.xx O. grr. someday soon...

*2x2:* (5.36), 4.72, (1.75), 4.98, 5.00
*avg:* 4.90
*comment:* 5.36 worst? yeah I'll take it.

*3x3:* (19.80), 17.00, 19.36, 18.91, (16.14)
*avg:* 18.42
*comment:* bad f-perm screwed the second one. mostly easy LL aside from that.

*magic:* 1.64, 1.71, 1.53, 1.54, 1.47
*avg:* 1.57
*comment:* i felt like i should actually post something, so I didnt warm up much.


----------



## Koen (Oct 29, 2008)

yay new competition 

*Megaminx:* (3:35.78) 3:00.75 (2:50.69) 3:24.68 3:02.50
*Average:* 3:09.31
pop on the first solve :c hard last layer on fourth solve

*3×3×3:* 41.71 45.63 (50.75) 38.13 (36.77)
*Average:* 41.82
<3

*4×4×4:* 3:17.47(P) (2:57.75(OP)) (3:35.06(O)) 3:31.78(OP) 3:10.27(OP)
*Average:* 3:19.84
horrible :/

*Clock:* 8.86 (11.68) (8.53) 10.56 8.90
*Average:* 9.44
yay, first nice clock results in forum competition 

*5×5×5:* (exact times got deleted :S)
*Average:* 4:59.99
I'm sure the average was sub-5.

*2×2×2:* (17.90) 13.41 (3.77) 17.43 17.11
*Average:* 15.98

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:14.75
*Average:* 4:14.75
first relay ever 

*2×2×2 BLD:* DNF DNS DNS
*Average:* DNF
3 moves away -.-

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 10:08.19
*Average:* 10:08.19

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (3:43.30) DNS DNS DNS (DNS)
*Average:* DNF


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

2x2: 10.22, 11.73, (9.84), (12.28), 11.65 av.11.20
snake: (6.38), 7.11, 6.84, (8.55), 7.56 av.7.17
pyraminx: 14.84, 13.38, 14.85, (12.66), (16.92) av.14.35
Square-1: 
(1:33.33), 1:50.38, 1:59.28, 1:44.46, (2:16.65) av.1:52.04
3x3:
16.05, (14.11), 19.71, (20.28), 18.13 av.17.96
3x3OH:
30.15, (29.27), (36.19), 32.66, 30.84 av.31.22

3x3 av.17.96




3x3OH av.31.22


----------



## PeterV (Oct 30, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 39.21, 37.27, 32.31, (29.66), (47.51) = *36.26 avg.*

magic: 1.66, (1.92), 1.88, 1.61, (1.60) = *1.72 avg.*

Comments: Practicing hard for TOF. Finally got a sub-30 in the forum competition, but I'm unsure what happened on the sup-40. Very happy with my magic results!


----------



## Mirek (Oct 30, 2008)

FMC from Mirek: 
R D B' L F' U' L R B2 but what then? Start again.
R D B' F' U' R L B2 R2* F' R F' U R' and e3t3 remains, that is 3 edges and 3 twists of corners. Since it's only 14 moves, I hoped for inserting sune (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2) or (R' F' L F' L' F2 R U2) with some cube rotation. I found a good insertion totaling 26 moves but ouch(!), I had my skeleton wrong - turning front side clock-wise at one point. It was at 45 minutes because such insertion was taking long. I had to start the search again but this time it was faster, stickers ready, and solution shorter. The second search took me only less than 8 minutes including writing down the final solution. Insert at the *: R L' B (B' R' F R' F' R2 B U2) B' L R'. BTW, this is an interesting 10-mover for LL, its equals L' F R' F' R2 B U2 B' L R'. Hmmm, I have to remember it for the future. 
Put together: R D B' F' U' R L B2 R2 L' F R' F' R2 B U2 B' L R' F' R F' U R' (24). (time 53:20)


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 30, 2008)

Vig:

3x3x3- (27.72), 24.46, 22.64, 26.22, (22.36) = 24.44 avg

2x2x2- 8.98, 8.27, 8.42, (5.96), (9.58) = 8.55 avg


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 30, 2008)

*2:*
*3:*
*4:*
*5:*
*3 BLD:*
*3 OH:*
*Sq-1:*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3x3: 13.96, (10.98), 14.60, 14.18, (19.41) = 14.25 avg
Comment: Not great. That 2nd scramble = love  was non lucky too.
Done with my new awesome Dian-Sheng i recieved from Jai Gambhir at Toronto Open Fall competition. Thanks! 


7x7x7: (5:06.31), (6:13.96), 5:41.44, 5:33.94, 5:40.52 = 5:38.63 avg
Comment: Horrible except the first solve. POP's on almost every solve. even on the 5:06 

Pyra: 7.50, (8.00+2), 6.89, (5.35), 8.90 = 7.76 avg
Comment: Practicing for TOF, I can see im gonna do bad already  *sigh*


----------



## Karthik (Oct 30, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3: *17.36, 13.27, 23.05, 17.69, 17.53 = *17.53*
*2x2: *5.59, 6.77, 2.46, 6.36, 5.86 = *5.94*
*4x4: *1:32.64(O), 1:53.28(O), 1:39.94(OP), 1:10.09, 1:21.19 *= 1:31.26*
*5x5: *3:48.16 , 3:27.34, 3:30.55, 3:31.96, 3:21.19 = *3:29.95*
*3x3BLD: *DNF, 3:16.31, DNF = *3.16.31*
*Megaminx: *4:55.80, 5:08.03, 4:48.19, 4:49.34, 3:43.83 = *4:51.11*
*2-4 Relay: 2:21.72(OP)*
*2-5 Relay: 5:34.13(OP)
*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC from Mirek:
> R D B' L F' U' L R B2 but what then? Start again.
> R D B' F' U' R L B2 R2* F' R F' U R' and e3t3 remains, that is 3 edges and 3 twists of corners. Since it's only 14 moves, I hoped for inserting sune (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2) or (R' F' L F' L' F2 R U2) with some cube rotation. I found a good insertion totaling 26 moves but ouch(!), I had my skeleton wrong - turning front side clock-wise at one point. It was at 45 minutes because such insertion was taking long. I had to start the search again but this time it was faster, stickers ready, and solution shorter. The second search took me only less than 8 minutes including writing down the final solution. Insert at the *: R L' B (B' R' F R' F' R2 B U2) B' L R'. BTW, this is an interesting 10-mover for LL, its equals L' F R' F' R2 B U2 B' L R'. Hmmm, I have to remember it for the future.
> Put together: R D B' F' U' R L B2 R2 L' F R' F' R2 B U2 B' L R' F' R F' U R' (24). (time 53:20)


Why isn't there a "humbly bows down" smilie?

These insertions are hard and I can only find them sometimes. It helps when you have a short skeleton because then you only have to check setup-moves/insertion possibilites in 15 positions (more if you have opposite layers in consequetive moves like U LR F)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2008)

Peter Harpham

*3x3x3 =* 38.94 41.06 45.78 50.89 43.38
*Average =*43.41
*4x4x4 =* 3:31.45 3:56.39 4:08.31 3:19.86 4:13.55
*Average =*3:52.05
comment - PB single and average. 
*3x3x3 BLD =*


----------



## iainfs (Oct 30, 2008)

*3:* 29.72 (26.25) 27.58 28.50 (32.83) = *28.60*

I am improving! I'm quite pleased with this. On the last solve I transposed two cross pieces and had to fix them, that messed up a slot so I had to redo a bit of the F2L. I think that I can just about claim to be sub-30 now 
*
3_bf:* DNS yet (I will get round to it this week, I promise).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 30, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 15.47, (16.12), (14.88), 15.91, 16.02 = *15.80* ok avg.
*3x3x3OH:* 26.89, (20.22), 32.41, 29.75, (33.52) = *29.68* lol, first 2 were PLL skips, last was 2GLL (1 look). should've been better.
*4x4x4:* 1:40.14, (1:25.75), (1:57.12), 1:34.73, 1:28.88 = *1:34.58* I'm using new unlubed Rubik's 4x4x4  it'll get better
*5x5x5:* (2:43.08), 2:25.31, 2:21.34, 2:35.84, (2:16.25) = *2:27.50* my first solves today, ok avg.

*3x3x3BLD:* 55.56, DNF, 50.88 = *50.88* meh
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF First solve was pop with unlubed cube, 2nd I just blanked, 3rd was off by 7 wings (6:18) and with lubed.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(10:46), 
*3x3x3multiBLD:*


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > FMC from Mirek:
> ...



Arnaud,

Do not bow too fast you last-week-fmc-winner. There are more simple ways to solve this scramble in 24 moves, actually I found one this morning during my 45 minutes bustrip to work. Try it yourself! Mirek always loves the hard way.

Gus


----------



## Mirek (Oct 30, 2008)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek said:
> ...




Gus, I had a little time left to find an "easy way". We'll see how many people will find it. If only you then it was easy for you only. And you know that sometimes we are blind to see the easy. 
Once I had my short skeleton, it was a sure bet I can do it under 30 moves. It is not that hard to find an insertion since the order of corners did not matter and few moves could place them where I wanted. Yes, I was happy  with the find. An existence of an "easy way" is always uncertain until you find it.


----------



## Jude (Oct 30, 2008)

Woow I'm so happy with my solution to this week's FMC:

*R' F' B' D L F U' R F U' F U2 R F R2 F' R U R U' F U B' U F' U' B U' (28)*

2x2x2 Block: R' F' B' D L (5)
Last 2 edges: F U' R F U' F U2 R (8) 
3rd and 4th pairs: F R2 F' R U R (6)
Last Pair: U' F *U2 F'* (4)
LL: *F U' *B' U F' U' B U' (8)

But cancellations between last pair and LL lose 3 moves!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 30, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan

FMC:
RDB')LF'R2D'R'UR2D2UL2U'L2ULU'L)RF2R2DRD'RF2R'F'L
Leaves 3 edges.

RDB')LF'R2B2D2R2UR'D')L
13 moves skeleton

L2BR'FR'DRF'DR')UF'U'F'RU'R2F'RFUF'UFU'F2
26 moves, Parity


----------



## MistArts (Oct 30, 2008)

I got a 9 move Triple-X cross.... with 3 moves of premoves. Then I found a 14 move finish leaving 3 corners. Only 10 minutes so far. I have a concert tonight so I can't finish yet.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Great FMC scramble!*

Everyone should try this FMC scramble!

The framework was different from Mirek's: 
2x2x3: L2 F D R' B2 D2 R B (8) (±15 minutes)
framework leaving 3 edges: F U'.R2 U R' U F' U' (16) (±25 minutes)
first insertion at dot: B L2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 (10), 2 moves cancel (±45 minutes)
better insertion at same dot: L2 D B' D' R2 L2 U F U' R2 (10), 4 moves cancel (±55 minutes)
Complete solution: L2 F D R' B2 D2 R B F U' L2 D B' D' R2 L2 U F R' U F' U' *(22)*
Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 30, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Everyone should try this FMC scramble!
> 
> The framework was different from Mirek's:
> 2x2x3: L2 F D R' B2 D2 R B (8) (±15 minutes)
> ...



Wow! That's amazing! Now you ruined my train of thoughts. I'll have to abandon this solve.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Wow! That's amazing! Now you ruined my train of thoughts. I'll have to abandon this solve.



Com'on Wuqiong, your official best wca result for fmc is 21 moves above mine.
You don't have to be ashamed!
Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 30, 2008)

guusrs said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That's amazing! Now you ruined my train of thoughts. I'll have to abandon this solve.
> ...



It will be less than 10 higher than yours after VA open.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 30, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (8:46), DNS yet, DNS yet


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 30, 2008)

2: 3.69 3.65 1.19 2.91 3.21 = 3.26 I'll need scrambles like those to beat the world record in Lexington...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 31, 2008)

not done yet, still have 18-ish minutes
*FMC:* 35 moves
F D R' B2 D2 R B2 U' B' F R2 F U R' F R F' R' U2 R2 U F D' R' D B2 D U' R U R' U D' B2 F2 

premove F2 to understand:
bold indicates cancellations
2x2x2: F D R' B2 D2 *B* (6-1)

2x2x3: *B'* R B2 U' B' (11-2)

finish: F R2 F U R' *U' R2 F* (19-5)

OLL: *F' R2 U* F R F' R' U2 R2 U F (30-8)

PLL: D' R' D B2 D U' R U R' U D' B2 + F2 undo premove (43-8=35)

super cancellations here... I still dont like the LL, Ill keep trying..


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 31, 2008)

3x3 BLD: 1- 7:03.91 (first successful in awhile)
Will add other scrambles as I do them.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Great, so first Guus tells me to find an easier 24 move solution than Mirek, then he does a 22 himself and again we have many others doing sub 30.

I will try it saturday/sunday, but I feel a little like Atlas now.
[takes a positive pill]No wait, not like Atlas, but like Erik and Stefan at Worlds 2007 on MegaMinx. Stefan breaks the WR for single, Eriks turn, Erik breaks the new WR for single 3 times and gets an average below Stefans new single WR.[/takes a positive pill]

Let's hope the positive pill works this weekend as well


----------



## MistArts (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> and again we have many others doing sub 30.



Hahahahaaaaa... 

Scramble: F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D F' D2 L F D R' F' D' U B F

L2 R D B' L' F' U' R L B2 F U2 R B' R' F' R B R' U' F U F' U' R' U' R' (27)

Explanation:
One move insertion: L2 (1)
1x2x2 Block: R D B' (4)
2x2x2 Block: L' F' U' R (8)
Triple-X Cross: L B2 (10)
Leave 3 Corners: F U2 F' * U' F U F' U' (18)
Undo Pre-moves: R' U' R' (21)
Insetion at *: F R B' R' F' R B R' (29-2) (27)

I tried making a 1x2x2 with the pairs already made but failed. So I made a new pair and combined it into a 1x2x2, and then combine the pairs together to make a triple-X cross. Added pre-moves for obvious reasons. The skeleton finish was long compared to the block-building in the beginning so I tried the one move insertions (technique from I don't remember who). L & L' wasn't good either but L2 already had two pairs made in a good position after the triple-X cross. So I went with the 21-move skeleton.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a complete failure this week, both on this contest and the FMC.mustcube.net.

Not one sub-35 solution.  

3x3 speed:
5:	00:21.79	x
4:	00:21.71	x
3:	00:20.25	x
2:	00:16.72	x
1:	00:20.60	x
Avg. 5:
00:20.21	
3 of 5:
00:20.85
Not bad! I haven't practiced for weeks, so this is good.

2x2 BLD
3:	00:39.71	x
2:	01:06.52	x
1:	00:49.18	x
Also good considering I did not sleep last night (finishing English essay.)

3x3 OH
Average: 37.43
Standard Deviation: 6.19
Best Time: 29.96
Worst Time: 46.16
Individual Times: 
1.	29.96 
2.	39.11	
3.	46.16	
4.	38.64	
5.	33.30
Again, not bad.
Average 3/5 = 37.02

3x3 BLD
Too tired: 7:40.19


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 1, 2008)

Haven't done one of these in a while.

3x3x3: 10.89 11.05 (10.61) 11.55 (11.64) = 11.16
4x4x4: (54.76) 57.61 (1:12.44) 56.84 1:04.17 = 59.54
6x6x6: 4:33.78 4:19.81 (4:14.30) 4:26.38 (DNS) = 4:26.66
3x3x3 OH: (17.13) 19.76 (22.27) 20.33 19.78 = 19.96
3x3x3 BLD: 2:09.64 DNF DNF = 2:09.64


----------



## razorjumper (Nov 1, 2008)

3x3x3 : 23.53 24.64 (POP) 25.01 (22.24) average = 00:23.85

very badly done, especially the pop, its hilarious actually, it actually poped on the scrambling...

2x2x2:


----------



## Jude (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2:* (7.98) 5.89, (2.31), 7.06, 4.98 = *5.95* --> Heh, excellent single and OK average (although, still enough to beat UK NR ) Sub 6 average 2 weeks running!

*3x3x3:* (17.64), 21.39, 20.39, (21.81), 20.95 = *20.91* --> Pretty pleased with that, especially the first which was completely non lucky  (Heh, thats exactly the same to the letter as the comment I made 2 weeks ago on my 3x3x3 average) Anyway, let's just hope I solve like this at the UK open!

*4x4x4:* 1:46.02 (O), 1:51.30 (O), (1:42.98), (2:21.77 (P)), 1:57.76 (OP) = *1:51.69* --> Boooo! Sup 1:50 average  Just kept messing up (destroying dedges and centres etc) In the 4th solve my mind went completely blank and I spent almost 30 seconds trying to figure out what set up move to do to set up some edges for pairing (it turned out to be R')

*2x2x2-4x4x4:* *2:14.36 (P)* --> Good, faster than the sum of my 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 averages

*3x3x3 OH:*(31.94), 34.92, 36.59, (36.98), 36.62 = *36.04* --> Again, like last week, an OK average but I can do better. Every solve I make a mistake or lock up etc.

*FMC*: *R' F' B' D L F U' R F U' F U2 R F R2 F' R U R U' F U B' U F' U' B U' (28)*

2x2x2 Block: R' F' B' D L (5)
Last 2 edges: F U' R F U' F U2 R (8) 
3rd and 4th pairs: F R2 F' R U R (6)
Last Pair: U' F *U2 F'* (4)
LL: *F U' *B' U F' U' B U' (8)

But cancellations between last pair and LL lose 3 moves!

--> Excellent  New PB by 3 moves, and this is only my 4th ever FMC attempt


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 2, 2008)

3x3x3: (20.63), (16.05), 17.85, 18.12, 17.10 = 17.69
This is a pretty good average for me.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:51.39, DNF (1:52.93), 2:13.27 = 1:51.39
The third scramble was really hard, the second scramble I dropped the cube, but the first one was pretty good.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
-------------
4x4x4_bld: 7:33.75


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 13.56 13.44 3.96 10.81 17.71 => 12.60
Wow that one was easy.

*3x3x3:* 21.69 14.88 20.78 19.80 18.33 => 19.64

*3x3x3_OH:* DNF 35.33 36.56 38.22 32.22 => 36.70
I got halfway through the first solve when I realised I was using two hands...

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:46.08 1:40.05 1:44.78 1:31.46 1:27.83 1:38.76

*4x4x4:* 1:41.49 1:48.38 1:40.08 1:37.15 2:28.75 => 1:43.32

*5x5x5:* 1:52.68 1:59.65 2:10.16 2:24.83 2:00.81 => 2:03.54

*6x6x6:* 5:33.81 5:31.34 4:18.18 4:24.59 4:58.58 => 4:58.17
My 6x6x6 is in a bad mood today...

*7x7x7:* 6:47.27 6:07.03 6:18.80 5:48.55 5:47.88 => 6:04.79
Could've been worse I guess.


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> I got halfway through the first solve when I realised I was using two hands...



Hahaha, that made me laugh so much  I've done that before, but never in a weekly competition.

_P.S. (more on topic) When people say "psuedo" in their FMC solutions, what does it mean? Is it like when you make a triple x-cross (for example) but it's not quite complete and you correct it at the end? 

E.G. This solution I was working on for fmc.mustcube.net competition.
Scramble:
D' R U2 R' L D2 F R F' B2 L2 R2 U' D' B2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 U F D L' B2 U2 D2 F2 B' 

2x2x2: B' F' L' D F'
(Psuedo?) Triple X-cross: B' L' D' L2
LL: B' D' B D' B' D B D' R D' R' D R D2 R' D'
Fix corners: D' B' U' B D B' U B_


----------



## MistArts (Nov 3, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I got halfway through the first solve when I realised I was using two hands...
> ...



Look at fewest moves techniques thread.

It's where there are 2 or more blocks that make up the block (stuffed together) and fixed at the end. For easier recognition of the remaining pieces, use pre-moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 12.55, 13.36, 3.80, 12.27, 8.88 = *11.23*
Comment: I can’t believe I actually beat some people (even some people who saw it) on that third solve. Far and away my best 2x2x2 single ever (my second best is around 5 seconds).
*3x3x3:* 27.73, 34.45, 29.41, 30.19, 25.53 = *29.11*
Comment: Still getting used to the new fingertricks. I suspect that means I’m not going to be ready for a big improvement in Lexington this week. Maybe I’ll be better by the Virginia Open.
*4x4x4:* 1:49.82, 1:48.37, 2:09.13 (OP), 1:57.64 (O), 1:46.40 (O) = *1:51.94*
*5x5x5:* 2:54.71, 2:43.77, 3:13.37, 2:52.29, 2:52.84 = *2:53.28*
*6x6x6:* 6:31.44 (O), 6:42.34 (OP), 6:47.65 (P), 6:23.31 (OP), 8:19.33 (OP, massive POP) = *6:40.48*
Comment: Awful. I don’t know why – it was just a bad week for 6x6x6 this week.
*7x7x7:* 8:41.77, 8:20.33, 9:09.75, 9:00.66, 8:40.09 = *8:47.51*
Comment: Well, this was nice; it makes up for the 6x6x6 a little.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:03.43, 1:00.33, 56.22 = *56.22*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:30.43, DNF, DNF = *2:30.43*
Comment: My accuracy stinks lately.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:29.25 (4:35), DNF (10+, 4:10), DNF (10+, 4:38) = *9:29.25*
Comment: I did all of these on a stackmat with no stopwatch backup – I’m going to do that from now on. I ran out of time on the second and third solves; the second one was solved, the third one was off by 2 wings.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (18:08.45, 9:41), 20:42.93 (9:15), 19:05.46 (9:08) = *19:05.46*
Comment: First one was off by 5 wings – I memorized one piece wrong, and did a commutator backwards. Second one had BAD memory pauses (several minutes), so I think it would have been a fast one without that. Third one also had about a one-minute-long memory pause.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 36:26.00 (18:08), DNS, DNS = *36:26.00*
Comment: Hooray! Sub-30 is my big goal on this now.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:02:23.51, 33:00), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 obliques, 3 outer +, and 2 inner + centers. I just relubed my 7x7x7 and now it turns like a dream, and it seems to have shaved quite a few minutes off my execution time! This was not an easy or comfortable attempt; I think as soon as I get a good one, I should be sub-hour. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* (0/2, 9:54.40)
Comment: I was tired after my 4/7 attempt for Macky’s negative solving contest, so I decided to get this over with with a 2 cube attempt on a stackmat. At least I made the time! (I had no idea I was so close – I thought I had plenty of time left.) Off by 3 corners I cycled the wrong direction on each cube. Just horrible. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.83, 59.19, 54.55, 58.25, 59.16 = *57.32*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:01.06, 2:30.59, 5:13.88, 2:15.05, 2:38.81 = *2:43.49*
Comment: Terrible – I couldn’t remember my PLLs for some reason. I did about 5 PLLs to get that third one solved.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:06.47, 1:41.83, 1:44.34, 1:46.93, 3:48.72 = *1:52.58*
Comment: On the fifth one, I got to the end, found something was wrong, and eventually figured out that I had solved with my cross rotated 90 degrees, so I had to start all over.
*2-4 relay:* *2:48.36* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:58.50* (OP)
*2-6 relay:* *11:34.29* (none, O)
*2-7 relay:* *20:23.40* (O, none)
*Magic:* 2.47, 2.46, 2.38, 2.15, 3.90 = *2.44*
*Master Magic:* 4.91, 5.66, 5.18, 5.46, 4.44 = *5.18*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 23.00, 21.15, 17.90, 25.71, 21.28 = *21.81*
*MegaMinx:* 3:07.94, 2:59.47, 3:24.27, 3:09.14, 3:01.70 = *3:06.26*
*Pyraminx:* 24.46, 40.08, 12.18, 18.18, 19.96 = *20.87*
*Square-1:* 1:09.02, 44.15, 56.50, 1:02.50, 1:09.91 (P) = *1:02.67*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
F’ L F’ D L B’ D’ U’ R’ U2 R’ U’ F2 R’ F2 U’ R U R’ F’ D’ F D U L’ U’ R U L U’ R2 U F2 U’ F2 U’ R2 U R’
2x2x2: F’ L F’ D L B’ D’
2x2x3: U’ R’ U2 R’ U’
3x cross: F2 R’ F2 U’ R U R’
4th pair: F’ D’ F D .
OLL: R’ U F2 U’ F2 U’ R2 U R’
insert at .: U L’ U’ R U L U’ R’
After ., R’ R’ become R2.
Pretty awful, for this scramble.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *96 moves*
Comment: See explanation in following post.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 3, 2008)

*2x2x2*
(11.05) ; 10.38 ; (2.88) ; 9.96 ; 8.66 >> 9.67
Good 3rd time 

*3x3x3*
(22.94) ; 22.03 (pop) ; 22.86 ; 22.71 ; (20.96) >> 22.53
I'm really slow at 3x3x3 XD

*4x4x4*
1:59.44 ; (1:56.58) ; 1:57.46 ; 2:07.43 ; (2:09.84) >>2:01.44

*5x5x5*
(3:19,68) ; (2:44.36) ; 2:58.22 ; 3:05.15 ; 2:57.19 >> 3:00.18

*6x6x6*
(7:04.55) ; 6:59.21 ; 6:50.09 ; 6:50.88 ; (6:04.19) >> 6:53.39

*7x7x7*
(8:50,94) ; 8:44,05 ; (8:23,27) ; 8:34,93 ; 8:36.00 >> 8:38.32

*3x3x3 One Handed*
(51.97) ; 57.36 ; 58.13 ; 52.97 ; (61.09) >> 56.15

*MegaMinx*
1:27.81 ; (1:31.96) ; 1:23.05 ; 1:30,71 ; (1:20.15) >> 1:27.19
Not very good...

*PyraMinx*
9.44 ; 10.05 ; (8.59) ; (11.78) ; 10.02 >> 9.84
Good average for me


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2008)

4.59 3.28 (1.80) (4.88) 3.90 => 3.92
Nice, lots of easy solves 
17.25 (12.40) 14.61 14.66 (18.88) => 15.50
Eugh,


----------



## KConny (Nov 3, 2008)

3x3BLD: 1:39.05, 1:35.97, 1:59.00
4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, 14:37.74

I tried to rush memo on 1:59 aswell as on the first two 4x4 BLD. 14:37 is PB by two minutes.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *Snake:* Still don’t have one.






Those words haunt me everytime


----------



## Henrik (Nov 4, 2008)

Henrik
*3x3:* (15.08) (28.78) 17.45 18.92 16.99 => *17.79* sec

*2x2:* 4.67 5.49 (1.74) (5.87) 4.39 => *4.85* sec

*3x3BLD*: 1:58.31 2:09.59 2:54.62 => *1:58.31*
Done in a row so my mind got kinda tired. I need to practice more BLD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't normally add a separate post for this, but my 4x4x4 fewest moves this week was the absolute worst reduction I've ever had, followed by the absolute luckiest 3x3x3 solve I've ever had. So here it is:
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *96 moves*
Rw' R2 Fw' Rw U D Bw L R' Uw' R B2 L' Dw' R' Uw' L Fw L2 Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 R2 Uw F2 R' D2 R Uw R F2 R' U' B U Fw' U F U' D B D' F' D F D' Fw F' Lw D L D' Lw F L' F' Bw2 U2 Lw2 L2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 D F2 R D R2 B2 D' F2 R D F' R F2 L D2 L' F D2 F2 D R' D R F D F' D B D' F D B'
centers: Rw' R2 Fw' Rw U D Bw
L R' Uw' R B2 L' Dw' R' Uw'
L Fw L2 Fw'
R2 F2 Uw2 R2 Uw F2 R' D2 R Uw
edges: R F2 R' U' B U Fw' U F U' D B D' F' D F D' Fw
F' Lw D L D' Lw F L' F'
PLL parity: Bw2 U2 Lw2 L2 U2 Bw2 Lw2
3x3x3: D F2 R D R2 B2
3x3x4: D' F2 R D F' R
F3L: F2 L D2 L' F D2 F2 D2 F
pseudo OLL: F' D' R' D R F D2
fix corners: D' F' D B D' F D B'
D2 F F' D' become D after F3L, D2 D' become D after pseudo OLL.

The F3L just fell together for me after I got my 3x3x4 block. Then I discovered the 6 move OLL left 3 corners, which were just a Niklas away, and on top of that I got some good cancellations. 32 move 3x3x3 phase. I honestly didn't even bother looking for a good insertion on the corners because I was so happy to get away with this result after doing so badly on the reduction part, and I was tired of working on it. (I had about 19 minutes left.)

*Chris Hardwick*, in case you happen to read this, how would you have removed the PLL parity? Can you find a good way to do it on this solve? I know I already had a terrible beginning, but it would be instructive to me to see how to get rid of it in this case.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 4, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I'm a complete failure this week, both on this contest and the FMC.mustcube.net.
> 
> Not one sub-35 solution.
> 
> ...



3x3 BLD:
#2: 5:50.49
Yes! A success! My errors with corners is going away! Edge memo is slow using new clock visualization method, but it will get better!
#3: 6:29.28
Another success! Although clock memo is not as fast as syllable memo yet, I do like it. With some more practice... I'm going to practice only edges now and get it down to sub-2 average.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been to busy to post my results earlier. It was a bad week for 6x6x6, but a good week for 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 7x7x7, blindfolded and especially match_the_scramble. And I finally have a Pyraminx again, but I will need to get faster at it again.

Unfortunately I didn't have time for FMC and MBF

*2x2x2*: *8.97* 5.02 *2.75* 8.86 8.86 = *7.58*
*3x3x3*: *31.44* 25.30 25.02 *23.09* 24.31 = *24.88*
*4x4x4*: 1:28.34 1:22.86 *1:37.65* 1:32.71 *1:11.83* = *1:27.97*
*5x5x5*: 2:22.58 2:14.05 2:22.41 *2:31.97* *2:10.19* = *2:19.68*
*6x6x6*: 6:15.30 *6:53.38* 5:43.16 *5:00.91* 6:05.91 = *6:01.46*
*7x7x7*: *7:48.80* *6:41.13* 7:20.52 6:58.97 7:32.41 = *7:17.30*
*2x2x2_bf*: *55.94* 1:34.77 *DNF *= *55.94*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF **4:32.96* *DNF *= *4:32.96*
*3x3x3_oh*: *43.43* 55.41 *1:00.56* 44.88 48.08 = *49.46*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:12.69 1:14.02 *1:17.05* *1:06.08* 1:12.13 = *1:12.95*
*234-Relay*: *2:11.97*
*2345-Relay*: *4:19.28*
*23456-Relay*: *10:30.76*
*234567-Relay*: *19:09.75*
*Magic*: 2.78 2.80 *1.53* *34.94* 3.94 = *3.17*
*Master Magic*: 5.77 4.96 *4.81* 5.61 *5.78* = *5.45*
*Clock*: 17.86 21.72 21.33 *15.83* *DNF *= *20.30*
*MegaMinx*: *2:56.15* 3:11.05 3:04.56 *4:15.71* 3:52.18 = *3:22.60*
*PyraMinx*: 18.41 14.38 15.66 *22.88* *12.33* = *16.15*
*Square-1*: 1:09.33 1:02.15 *1:14.21* *51.30* 1:13.80 = *1:08.43*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I have been to busy to post my results earlier. It was a bad week for 6x6x6, but a good week for 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 7x7x7, blindfolded and especially match_the_scramble. And I finally have a Pyraminx again, but I will need to get faster at it again.
> 
> *3x3x3_match*: 1:12.69 1:14.02 *1:17.05* *1:06.08* 1:12.13 = *1:12.95*



Wow - the match_the_scramble times are very nice! Sub-1 next week, maybe? And you have gotten quite good on 7x7x7.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to busy to post my results earlier. It was a bad week for 6x6x6, but a good week for 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 7x7x7, blindfolded and especially match_the_scramble. And I finally have a Pyraminx again, but I will need to get faster at it again.
> ...



I believe the match_the_scramble times are so good because I used 2 identical cubes (Type F, rev 2) with the same stickers in good light. 7x7x7 was my personal best, but I keep getting personal bests almost every week.

I am a little afraid that the same will happen to 6x6x6/7x7x7 as with my 4x4x4/5x5x5 times which are much to close together sometimes. I just prefer fixed centers and especially fixed mid-edges and I hate doing a 6 look last layer (parity). Also, 7x7x7 hardly pops while 6x6x6 pops when I want to go fast.


----------

